# dave from the midlands



## bigdaveuk (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey guys and gals I have been training for 16 years and I'm trying to get some momentum back since the Christmas couch chocolate fest. I am a state registered Dietitian, from the Midlands, and at 330lbs i love my food


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Dave where in the Midlands are you and where do you train?? Welcome


----------



## bigdaveuk (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks buddy.Wolverhampton mate, Atlas gym, you?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

welcome


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

hi to a fellow wolves guy , went to have a look at atlas gym last week , folks in there but the door was locked , from what ive heard its a good monthly price as well , will have to pop down and next week , looked at a few in the wolvo area but atlas is the closest , but looking for a training partner at the mo but having no luck ,


----------



## bigdaveuk (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey n66t, Atlas is a great gym and a great bunch of lads when you get to know us, membership is around 25 pound a month pay as you go but cheaper long term, if you do check us out, be sure to say hi. Another good gym is muscle masters, but just a preference thing I guess


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I train at Central house gym in Netherton


----------



## bigdaveuk (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh and hi aka


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi bigdave good to have you on board matey . might pick your brains for some diet advice soon then pal lol... welcome mate !!!


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi bigdave and welcome....My family is all from around Shropshire from the Midlands..


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome to UKM Dave :beer:


----------



## bigdaveuk (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for the welcome


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome Dave!


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

hello and welcome aboard Dave


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

you're a dietician ...but can't spell it  ...lol could've guessed you were from wolverhampton 

welcome to the board


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Jem said:


> you're a dietician ...but can't spell it  ...lol could've guessed you were from wolverhampton
> 
> welcome to the board


Sorry to pick you up on this Jem but i believe you can spell it both ways !!!!


----------



## bigdaveuk (Jan 22, 2011)

Jem said:


> you're a dietician ...but can't spell it  ...lol could've guessed you were from wolverhampton
> 
> welcome to the board


That's the American way of spelling it, in the UK you spell it with a T but I will let you off  thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

bigdaveuk said:


> That's the American way of spelling it, in the UK you spell it with a T but I will let you off  thanks for the welcome.


Oh didnt realise you were American ...apologies ...they spell everything wrong :lol: :lol: :lol: anyway I was just bored and roaming the site looking for some poor soul to pick on 

Flinty ? kiss my ass ye big closet gay 

Edit - just re read that ....huh Im spelling it the american way?? ....OMG what's happening to me ? I'm turning LMAO

Now I've had to rep 2 people ...damn


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Welcome mate im from wolves too i used to train at atlas but down muscle depth now you look very familiar did you train at health land years ago?


----------



## bigdaveuk (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes Alex I used to train at healthland with my buddy paul, Jem its ok I knew you would work it out......eventually


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah google was my friend [am sulking though LMAO]


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

I remember Paul does he still workout? You two were like the balbarian brothers lol


----------



## bigdaveuk (Jan 22, 2011)

yes alex, i still train with paul, and thanks for that . Anyone know how to make a photo album? oh and jem when you google it remember to spell it dietitian pmsl 

Alex will try and get a look at your pic when i go on my pc next, its hard to see if i recognise you on my vega


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Jem said:


> Oh didnt realise you were American ...apologies ...they spell everything wrong :lol: :lol: :lol: anyway I was just bored and roaming the site looking for some poor soul to pick on
> 
> *Flinty ? kiss my ass ye big closet gay *
> 
> ...


Gaoddammit you say you fancy one bloody ladyboy and act like Nora batty and the whole world thinks your gay hehehe !!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Flinty - I hear the big clanging bells of denial ringing 

bigdave - aye - I'm taking it coz I deserve it lol...but ye still talk funny anyway so you won the battle, but I won the war


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Jem said:


> *Flinty - I hear the big clanging bells of denial ringing *
> 
> bigdave - aye - I'm taking it coz I deserve it lol...but ye still talk funny anyway so you won the battle, but I won the war


I cant be that Gay Jem as i would kiss your ass any day of the week lol x


----------



## smurphy (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya Dave, welcome mate


----------



## bigdaveuk (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks smurphy, flinty thanks for having my back.To be fair Jem I guess I do talk funny and I have no problem with losing the war...reckon I could take you though if your looking for a rematch


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

LOL @ flinty - yeah he's Nora Batty ....nag, nag, nag, pick, pick, pick FPMSL!

...and bigdave - worried I am not -I'd win any day of the week


----------



## bigdaveuk (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd eat you alive Jem and still have room for cheesecake (to be honest though I can always make room for cheesecake)


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

bigdaveuk said:


> I'd eat you alive Jem and still have room for cheesecake (to be honest though I can always make room for cheesecake)


Oooh get you swaggering in with your big man talk and challenging people with talk of cheesecake  ...winner gets cheesecake ...I will never lose when cheesecake is at stake. :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdaveuk (Jan 22, 2011)

Better get myself a nice big spoon then  even if I lose I'd still take it all for you, wouldn't wanna ruin your contest prep now would I


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

bigdaveuk said:


> Better get myself a nice big spoon then  even if I lose I'd still take it all for you, wouldn't wanna ruin your contest prep now would I


ah but Im not prepping for a long while yet so dont be brandishing yer spoon round these sides so quickly ...besides - who needs utensils when it comes to cheesecake eating ye wimp


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Jem said:


> ah but Im not prepping for a long while yet so dont be brandishing yer spoon round these sides so quickly ...besides - who needs utensils when it comes to cheesecake eating ye wimp


ooh Jem you sounding naughtier by the minute lol i like you hehehe !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sounds as camp as a carry on film but hey ho welcome to ukm fellow midlander enjoy


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome bud, im also from West Midlands


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

fatman OMG yer calling him camp :-O ...carry on - I think he likes it  . He just jumped right in the deep end and started challenging peeps n stuff :lol: :lol: :lol: ...but fyi - flinty came out today ...he's the camp one lol...naughty nope - cheeky fooker aye :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Jem said:


> fatman OMG yer calling him camp :-O ...carry on - I think he likes it  . He just jumped right in the deep end and started challenging peeps n stuff :lol: :lol: :lol: ...but fyi - flinty came out today ...he's the camp one lol...naughty nope - cheeky fooker aye :thumb:


LOl dont make me go all brokeback mountain on your 4ss lol !!!


----------



## bigdaveuk (Jan 22, 2011)

Jem said:


> ah but Im not prepping for a long while yet so dont be brandishing yer spoon round these sides so quickly ...besides - who needs utensils when it comes to cheesecake eating ye wimp


As long as I am getting some I don't really care i can go caveman style if that's how you wanna play it  hi beaver where abouts? Oh and fatmanstan hello treacle


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> LOl dont make me go all brokeback mountain on your 4ss lol !!!


I dont think yer quite up on this gay thing just yet stinky ....I dont erm qualify FPMSL



bigdaveuk said:


> As long as I am getting some I don't really care i can go caveman style if that's how you wanna play it  hi beaver where abouts? Oh and fatmanstan hello treacle


we are still talking about cheesecake arent we :confused1: :lol: :lol:?

Bloody crap *DIETITIAN *  you are anyways....they didnt have cheesecake in caves doh :laugh: :lol: :cool2:


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

Another local here. I train at Figures when im not at university if you know it? I was thinking about Atlas for over easter and summer, here theres quite a few guys from there competing


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

"Figures" is that the gym up sedgley ???? was goin to go there but they only take monthly direct debit


----------



## bigdaveuk (Jan 22, 2011)

Jem said:


> Bloody crap *DIETITIAN *  you are anyways....they didnt have cheesecake in caves doh :laugh: :lol: :cool2:


I never said they did  hey little jm Atlas is awesome, you should check it out


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

N666T said:


> "Figures" is that the gym up sedgley ???? was goin to go there but they only take monthly direct debit


Yeah it is, I pay per session since Im home at random times so I no point having another membership. Pretty decent gym, really good back equipment, love having a pullover machine


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

bigdaveuk said:


> I never said they did


...and ....since when did it ever matter to a woman whether a bloke actually said something or not :innocent: - it's how we interpret it and twist it to suit ourselves that counts  ...that's our prerogative...usually an evasion technique :lol: :lol:


----------



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

yer figures gym and LM's gym are owned by the wolverhampton hells angels , or so ive heard , both good gyms , trained at figures gym about 8 years ago , it was one of the gyms to have a look at for when i start in feb , but the thought of pedaling from my house up a 2 mile hill is out the window , atlas is closest to me so far


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

bigdaveuk said:


> I never said they did  hey little jm Atlas is awesome, you should check it out


I think I will when im next back, just looking at their website, looks well equiped


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

N666T said:


> yer figures gym and LM's gym are owned by the wolverhampton hells angels , or so ive heard , both good gyms , trained at figures gym about 8 years ago , it was one of the gyms to have a look at for when i start in feb , but the thought of pedaling from my house up a 2 mile hill is out the window , atlas is closest to me so far


Yeah, think it is hells angels, they own a fair bit around there. Id stick with atlas if its closest mate, dont want to be knackered by the time you there haha


----------



## bigdaveuk (Jan 22, 2011)

Jem said:


> ...and ....since when did it ever matter to a woman whether a bloke actually said something or not :innocent: - it's how we interpret it and twist it to suit ourselves that counts  ...that's our prerogative...usually an evasion technique :lol: :lol:


Ok ya lost me now....but you look pretty hot and you like cheesecake, in the end thats all I need to know


----------

